# Teriyaki Dressing



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 11, 2015)

Teriyaki Dressing

in a bottle with cap that will hold 2 cups.
1/2 c avocado oil
1/3 c rice wine vinegar
1/4 cup teriyaki sauce
1 teaspoon crushed garlic, minced
2 tablespoons ginger shredded fine
1 teaspoon roasted sesame seeds
1 teaspoon Sugar

On edit: 1 teaspoon sesame oil

Cap and shake like crazy, or use a stick blender.  Use liberally, you will not regret it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 11, 2015)

Sounds delish, PF, and I have all the ingredients!  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 11, 2015)

I just thought I should add a teaspoon of sesame oil to that.

You are welcome!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 11, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just thought I should add a teaspoon of sesame oil to that.
> 
> You are welcome!


 
I  was just thinking as I read your list of ingredients, that I would add a spoonful of sesame oil.  Ha,  Yes, do it.  Thank you


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 11, 2015)

I've been reading labels on salad dressings and have decided I don't like the oils they use in making them.  So have been re-doing them in what I would like to have in a dressing.  Later today I will be creating a mustard dressing.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh, that sounds delicious, Princess.  I have everything but the avocado oil, been meaning to get some of that anyway.  Thank you for sharing! 

Let us know how your mustard dressing creation goes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 11, 2015)

You are welcome!

I get the Avocado oil at Costco, 1 liter bottle for about $10.  I like it because it is not heavy (greasy) tasting.  Love using it for eggs...when I'm not using Bacon fat


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll pick some up at Costco next time I'm there.  I've been hearing great things about avocado oil.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 12, 2015)

I just made your dressing, PF, and I love it!  It will also be a nice dipping sauce for potstickers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Wonderful...check out the Mustard Vinaigrette.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 12, 2015)

I will!  I may make up some honey mustard dressing too, though that begs for deep fried breaded chicken chunks.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 12, 2015)

That's what I was thinking!


----------

